# Now This is a Beautiful Betta!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

This is Yoshi, the purple halfmoon plakat that I picked up from Petco a couple months ago!! He's growning up and getting even more gorgeous!! His colors changing a bit, under some lights he still appears a lite purpley/lavender, and other lights he now looks sky blue, other way he is stunning!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

You are right that is beautiful. Great find.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

She's pretty!


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Betta man said:


> She's pretty!


He's a male


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay he's pretty.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw one like that a couple days ago at Petco. It was our second runner up but we got a gold colored double tail instead.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder..while not at all attractive to me he is to others..
many of the colors that i see these days are really quite ugly..mustard gas being one of the worst...but many see them as beautiful...i think they need their eyes checked..
kind of like the guy that wears a purple and green striped shirt with black and yellow plaid pants and argyle socks with white bucks...lol


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

... or the guy that wears something that would make you think, "Mustard gas.. hm.. that's an appropriate name."


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most folks have no idea what mustard gas is.....

THIS IS MUSTARD GAS.................or the effects of it..

http://www.google.com/search?q=must...VKYHx0gGt_LHoAw&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1680&bih=837


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup... and the victims who recover from blisters often develop cancer later on in life... Mustard gas aint no joke.. Ask the germans


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

That's horrible


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunning... just like a betta. :roll:

Naw but really... I like the color of the betta... but that really is an awful name.


----------

